# How to get rid of PS CS6 in Edit?



## luis ascenso (Feb 6, 2013)

A few days ago i have dowloaded the trial version of the PS CS6, but after 2 days i removed it.

Since that day i can´t open any file in Photoshop Elements 10 as my external editing, and when i go to Photo -> Edit in -> appears in first place and *not* grayed out " "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop CS6(64bit)Photoshop..." which i can't open (sure, i no more have it) and in second place appears Photoshop Elements 10.
When i choose PSE10 this program opens but i can´t open any image on it!!!

How can i solve this problem?
How can i get rid of PS CS6 as external editor?

How can i get rid of it in "Preferences/External editing"?

=Luis=


----------



## Chris_M (Feb 6, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken, the easiest way would be installing Lightroom on top of itself,
but you may want to wait for one of the Gurus to come along and confirm that...


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 6, 2013)

Generally it works better if you re-install PSE rather than Lightroom. Alternatively you could probably sort it out using the registry edit as per this Adobe KB article:

http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/multi/edit-photoshop-command-missing-photoshop.html


----------



## Chris_M (Feb 6, 2013)

Hmm, apparently I was mistaken then.  Nice catch Jim.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 6, 2013)

Generally what happens, Chris, is that an uninstall of a PS version often breaks the link between LR and whatever version of PS was working before the uninstall. A typical case is where LR and say PSCS5 are working in harmony, then PS is upgraded to CS6 and again all works fine, but then the older CS5 version is uninstalled.....this removes some critical component and suddenly the link to CS6 is broken. Solution is re-install CS6 in this example, or fix the registry.


----------



## Chris_M (Feb 7, 2013)

Jim, I really did mean "apparently I was mistaken".
You see, I did have exactly the same situation once, but forgot how it was that I fixed it, which I got from this Forum somewhere.

Only after you mentioned re-installing PSE (PS in my case), did I remember.  So again, nice catch Jim.

I wouldn't however recommend to anybody that isn't, at the very least, very familiar with Windows to do anything registry-related,
as we know what a single wrong digit in the registry can do...


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 7, 2013)

Chris_M said:


> I wouldn't however recommend to anybody that isn't, at the very least, very familiar with Windows to do anything registry-related,
> as we know what a single wrong digit in the registry can do...



Generally speaking, nor would I.....in this case it's actually Adobe making the recommendation via their KB article, which is maybe a little surprising. Though it has fixed a shed-load of these problems, especially over at the U2U forum.


----------



## Chris_M (Feb 7, 2013)

It is suprising indeed Jim, I have to agree with you on that, but I still think they shouldn't have done it.

I mean how hard would it have been for a large company like Adobe to program a mini-patch,
to automatically detect what photoshop version is being run, and make the appropriate change in the registry,
without a user having to go anywhere near the registry.

I still say bring back the .ini file instead of using the registry, betcha it would solve TONS of user problems...





...then again, I also still say, *bring back the 80's*...!


----------

